#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Кормление грудью возраст ребенка

## Бато

Здравствуйте!
Мне надавно сказали, что Его Святейшество Далай Лама XIV просит женщин кормить детей грудью до возраста 3,5 года.

Кто в курсе, подтвердите или опровергните пожалуйста информацию. По возможности - со ссылками.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

чьи то инсенуации, полная охинея

----------


## Майя П

> чьи то инсенуации, полная охинея


вы уверенны?

----------


## Буль

Увереность -- пишется с тремя "н". Безграмотность российская...  :Frown:

----------


## Averin

Хоть и не от Далай-Ламы, зато от ВОЗ    http://www.who.int/topics/breastfeeding/ru/

"Рекомендуется проводить исключительное грудное вскармливание в течение первых шести месяцев, а затем вместе с надлежащим прикормом продолжать грудное вскармливание до двух лет или старше."

"Несоблюдение исключительно грудного вскармливания в первые шесть месяцев жизни ежегодно влечет более миллиона предотвратимых летальных исходов среди детей."

----------

Кунсанг (04.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

ВОЗ и производители сухого молока (читай детского питания) очень грамотно промыли мозги россиянам... всех детей перевели на консервы... конечно, имея зарплату 20.000 долл. и небольшую позицию в транснациональной компании... .

----------


## Averin

Приведите свою информацию, если несложно.

ВОЗ рекомендует продолжать грудное вскармливание минимум до 2 лет. 
Физический и эмоциональный контакт во время грудного вскармливания важнее того, есть прикорм или нет. http://nature-wonder.livejournal.com/199993.html

----------

AndyZ (04.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Приведите свою информацию, если несложно.
> 
> ВОЗ рекомендует продолжать грудное вскармливание минимум до 2 лет. 
> Физический и эмоциональный контакт во время грудного вскармливания важнее того, есть прикорм или нет. http://nature-wonder.livejournal.com/199993.html


не буду искать... вы что нибудь слышали про "встраиваемость" - т.е. адаптивные возможности ? или "простроенное тело" ?

верите ВОЗу после свинного гриппа?

----------


## Слава Эркин

Что говарит Далай Лама - не в курсе, но позитивное влияние позднего вскармлевания ОДНОЗНАЧНО!
Есть, конечно, разнуе случаи. Я уж не знаю что там за состав молока в три года, но для дальейших отношений матери и ребёнка - это очень полезно!
Рекомендую от всего сердца!!!

----------


## Джигме

Вот что волнует буддистов? :Frown: ((

----------

Pema Sonam (05.01.2012), Алевлад (07.01.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Редкий ребенок в три с половиной года будет кушать грудь. Разве что жареную.

----------

Алевлад (07.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Редкий ребенок в три с половиной года будет кушать грудь. Разве что жареную.


Мой младшенький, 3 и 8 мес. не брезгует, особенно перед сном.

----------

Neroli (05.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Вот что волнует буддистов?((


Это верно! Нам, буддистам, вечность-бесконечность подавай, философско-интелектуальные проблемы!
А дети, их здоровъе, их отношения с родителями - это всё возня-ерунда!

----------

AndyZ (05.01.2012), Bob (05.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Это верно! Нам, буддистам, вечность-бесконечность подавай, философско-интелектуальные проблемы!
> А дети, их здоровъе, их отношения с родителями - это всё возня-ерунда!


Если уж про детей с родителями то и про все остальное давайте уж продолжайте. Так и про всю сансару пойдет разговор, а про Дхарму с Нирваной только и останется что просто разговоры, не более.

----------


## Кузьмич

Пока женщина будет являться предметом торговли, она вряд ли будет кормить грудью до двух.  Высокая грудь может быть важнее. Объективно. Фимозные варианты не имею введу.
  ДЛ грудью не кормит, и папой не является. Может, в таких вопросах стоит положится на более компетентные и близкие к реальности источники?

----------

Alex (05.01.2012), Лери (28.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Мой младшенький, 3 и 8 мес. не брезгует, особенно перед сном.


А старшенький когда бросил?

----------


## Neroli

> Пока женщина будет являться предметом торговли, она вряд ли будет кормить грудью до двух.  Высокая грудь может быть важнее. Объективно. Фимозные варианты не имею введу.
>   ДЛ грудью не кормит, и папой не является. Может, в таких вопросах стоит положится на более компетентные и близкие к реальности источники?


А какие источники близки к реальности? Женское восприятие себя товаром? (Кстати, женское восриятие себя свиноматерью мне тоже видится ущербным)
Ну так вот... если женщина считает себя товаром, она и рожать не будет. Беременность может сильно испортить товарный вид. А если уж взялась кормить, то где два года, там и три с половиной. ЕСДЛ все знает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

А это, кстати, для ребёнка не вредно? Столь долгое молочное вскармливание. Не создаёт это потом каких-либо девиаций в поведении?

----------


## Кузьмич

> А какие источники близки к реальности?


Мама, Папа, Я

----------


## Nara

Вообще с психоаналитической точки зрения принципиально наличие грудного вскармливания в первый год жизни. А дальше уже факультативно. Хотя отдельные классики предлагали растягивать это всё-таки до трёх лет (для надёжности, видимо). Но на грудном вскармливании после трёх лет не настаивал уже, по-моему, никто.

----------

Neroli (05.01.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> А старшенький когда бросил?


Старший перестал в год и два, где-то.
В семье диктатуры нет.

----------

Neroli (05.01.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Если уж про детей с родителями то и про все остальное давайте уж продолжайте. Так и про всю сансару пойдет разговор, а про Дхарму с Нирваной только и останется что просто разговоры, не более.


Меньше всего, друг, я хочу спорить.
Но я хорошо помню, как наш Учитель первые года три не посвещал ни в какие практики, а учил меня почти только моральному аспекту. А потом уже...
А< про всё остальное> тут по-моему много всего, И хоршо!
Ведь не споры главное. На БФ всё-равно Истину не познаешь! Тут важно дружеская поддержка, дружеский совет, доброжелательный взгляд на <соседа>, связи какие-то завести. Познакомиться с другими линиями передачь. Посмотреть... Осмотреться.... Показать... ( чего уж тут? )
Более того. Для меня практика Святой Дхармы - это исполнение своих обязанностей! Добросовесное, терпеливое, любящее исполнение своих ОБЯЗАННОСТЕЙ.    И Вам желаю того же, друг.

----------

Neroli (05.01.2012), Pema Sonam (05.01.2012), Джигме (05.01.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> А это, кстати, для ребёнка не вредно? Столь долгое молочное вскармливание. Не создаёт это потом каких-либо девиаций в поведении?


Полагаю, что катои все-тки не от этого  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Мама, Папа, Я


Вобщем то тоже не авторитеты.

----------


## Neroli

Я читала какие-то исследования [британских ученых], что грудные дети умнее и здоровее своих искуственных сверстников. Может  правда, а может упая для нерадивых мамашек.
В любом случае ребенку нужна любовь, сиська вторична, imho.
Любите своих детей независимо от возраста.  :Smilie:

----------

